
Netflix stock drops 13% – missed subscriber expectations - westonplatter0
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/netflix-shares-fall-13-as-streaming-giant-misses-subscriber-revenue-expectations-2018-07-16
======
westonplatter0
They added 5.15 million subscribers, which was below the 6.2 million
consensus. Is Wall Street always this stingy on hitting targets?

~~~
bb2018
It's a pretty sizable miss. And it's not like people think it's not valuable -
it's still up more way more than 50% in the year.

------
kleer001
Neflix stock now 13% off!

